# Suspect scam (UK)



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Received an Email purporting to be from NHS offering a Covid green passport, opened the website to apply, first page seemed normal name, age, address, plus mother's maiden name (why that?) second page wanted all bank details, phone and email, rapidly closed site before I went any further - why would NHS need bank details for a free Covid passport?
The sender address was somewhat lengthy with a lot of numbers and nowt after the @. ([email protected])


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Definitely scam. In my email I can hover over a sender's address to see the actual email address it is sent from - addresses like this are a clear giveaway that it is either spam or scam.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

For scam read scum. VVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

If ever you receive an unsolicited email seeking personal info, it's a scam. Period. No reputable company or governmental agency will ever do that.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Dorsetmike said:


> Received an Email purporting to be from NHS offering a Covid green passport, opened the website to apply, first page seemed normal name, age, address, plus mother's maiden name (why that?) second page wanted all bank details, phone and email, rapidly closed site before I went any further - why would NHS need bank details for a free Covid passport?
> The sender address was somewhat lengthy with a lot of numbers and nowt after the @. ([email protected])


Yes, well handled, and obviously such an e-mail address isn't that of an official place. Checking the exact e-mail address is of course obligatory, when researching on the origins of a mail.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Scam.

Phishing scam. They are phishing for your personal information. They'll often ask questions that you might use for legitimate security questions. Mother's maiden name? Check. Name of first pet? Check. First car? Check. Favorite movie? Check.

When they start asking for Social Security numbers and bank information be wary.

There's one other thing that's even scarier; when they give a link for you to click so they can "verify your information". That might be phishing, but it might be that you've just invited them on to your computer, either so they can get personal information, plant some vandalistic malware, or even hold your computer hostage.

https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/how-recognize-and-avoid-phishing-scams


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

pianozach said:


> Scam.
> 
> Phishing scam. They are phishing for your personal information. They'll often ask questions that you might use for legitimate security questions. Mother's maiden name? Check. Name of first pet? Check. First car? Check. Favorite movie? Check.
> 
> ...


Otherwise known as "ransomware."


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

progmatist said:


> Otherwise known as "*ransomware*."


Thank you. I couldn't remember the word for it when I was posting.


----------

